# Seagull 1963 Service



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

can anyone recommend anyone to do a service on my 1963?

Its been my daily wear for 3 years and has a pretty hard life in terms of being swung around and knocked for 10-12 hours a day in my active job but is in relatively good condition, although its just started randomly stopping or slowing down.

Any and all advice is much appreciated.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I believe Steve Burrage at Ryte Time services these, although he has semi-retired and passed the main business on to another party.

Try them anyway:

http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/


----------

